# ABA 16v turbo vs. ABA 8v turbo vs. 9A 16v turbo



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

I want some feed back from those of you who have done these projects as i do not know which one to choose for my car! I have a 92 8v gti that i want to upgrade...
I think that the ABA 16v turbo would yeild the best results but, it seem complex and i always get conflicting lists of parts that are needed...someone who HAS done this...I would like to hear from ya!!!
ABA 8v turbo...probally the easiest...but what kinda results do ya see from the turbo...and how do ya get around the high comp ratio issue?
9A 16v turbo...probally fairly easy like the ABA 8v...what kinda boost can ya run to this engine...comp ratio also high...
Would like 150hp...and a drivable car...are these projects doable on a moderate budget???
Wade


----------



## 4DrTurbo (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: ABA 16v turbo vs. ABA 8v turbo vs. 9A 16v turbo (sprocket007)*

aba 8v stock comp making 202whp @10lbs. as long as the fuel is there the stock comp is not a factor. my buddy with a bone stock motor with tec II was hitting 20-22 psi on stock comp also an aba 8v. it would be nice to have a 16v for the better flow but it's not goin to fit my plans for right now. i think whichever you choose will yeild the 150 hp your lookin for. just a matter of what you want, the 16v's will have more power obvioulsy than the 8v. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: ABA 16v turbo vs. ABA 8v turbo vs. 9A 16v turbo (4DrTurbo)*

The ABA 8v is attractive as it is a modern engine..and is fairly inexpensive
Thanks for the input!
Wade


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: ABA 16v turbo vs. ABA 8v turbo vs. 9A 16v turbo (sprocket007)*

I think that if you're even looking at the dollar figures, it means that the ABA is the best way to go. When you're looking for bigger numbers and money is less of an issue, then hybrid combinations are great. But the 2.0L ABA is a very attractive solution. The best part is that you can find ABAs everywhere for dirt cheap. It is a relatively strong engine aswell. It is especially well-suited to street driving, since it has a good amount of low end, more so than the 1.8T. My father actually prefers the feel of a stock 2.0L to that of a chipped 1.8T even though the 1.8T is much faster once it gets going.
If you have a good intercooler, a good turbo and good mangement, you can get A LOT of power out of a stock block, stock compression ABA. (Get head studs though).
Hope this helps! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: ABA 16v turbo vs. ABA 8v turbo vs. 9A 16v turbo (Agtronic)*

thank you for your input, it is very helpful!
Wade


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: ABA 16v turbo vs. ABA 8v turbo vs. 9A 16v turbo (sprocket007)*

22psi on a stock 8V? that seems like it would obliterate the pistons and rods.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: ABA 16v turbo vs. ABA 8v turbo vs. 9A 16v turbo (JsnVR6Corrado)*

remember its not PSI that counts, its flow. 22psi doesn't impress me, XXX CFM might.
Putting a 1.8T turbo on and making 21psi yielding 200crank hp wow. thats great, nice and torquey, but 22psi on a t3/t4e is a whole nother ball game.

Generally speaking if you can get away with lower, more efficient boost, then by all means do so. I'd take 9:1 @ 16psi over 20+psi @ 8:1 any day, just do to the fact of theres gonna be alot of heat with that gain in boost, which you will have to spend money (octane, water injection, intercoolers) to overcome.
This is the hardest part about designing your engine, its flow range (16V always wins over 8v) and the amount of lag, and the amount of boost.
Compression , 9:1 seems to be a magic number, it gives you room for 93-114 octane if you decide to go crazy. Stock compression is really pushing the limits of making alot of power without retarding the timing too much unless you use rocket fuel constantly.
Then again we've seen one guy here run a 1.8 16V at stock 10:1 compression using a digi-1 rig, untercooled at 15psi. Trickracer21 fabbed the whole setup. It shortly died after he sold it to some kid. I think around 9000rpm is where it died


----------



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: ABA 16v turbo vs. ABA 8v turbo vs. 9A 16v turbo (mrkrad)*

thanks for your post mrkrad...i am kinda leaning towards the 8v complete swap wit a low boost turbo set up...use a metal gasket to lower comp. I dunno...The ABA engine (OBDI) seem the way to go for some performance and relative economy...the crank + piston oilers help...plus the cost of 8v parts are cheaper than 16v...NEXT QUESTION...what kind/size of turbo for this project??? Would a 1.6 turbo diesel turbo do??? I think 10 of boost would be fine??? Ic size???








Wade


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: ABA 16v turbo vs. ABA 8v turbo vs. 9A 16v turbo (sprocket007)*

Check with Killa on the vortex, he has some sweet deals on turbos and can give you some info on sizes and trim.


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: ABA 16v turbo vs. ABA 8v turbo vs. 9A 16v turbo (mrkrad)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
if you can get away with lower, more efficient boost, then by all means do so. I'd take 9:1 @ 16psi over 20+psi @ 8:1 any day[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ABA swap with a T3 super60 will get you the numbers you are looking for at stock cr intercooled.


----------



## gtibunny8v (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: ABA 16v turbo vs. ABA 8v turbo vs. 9A 16v turbo (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*

T3 super 60 is a nice balanced turbo for the ABA.


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: ABA 16v turbo vs. ABA 8v turbo vs. 9A 16v turbo (gtibunny8v)*

ABA 16v would be the best way to go...that's my opinion. At relatively low boost you'll definately be seeing the numbers that you're looking for.


----------



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: ABA 16v turbo vs. ABA 8v turbo vs. 9A 16v turbo (Schraml MotorSports)*

Wow thanks all! these are the kinda ideas i am looking for...Keep em comin...I love it when ya guys give more info and resources to look into!








Wade


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: ABA 16v turbo vs. ABA 8v turbo vs. 9A 16v turbo (sprocket007)*

just so you know the majority of ABA 16v hybrid motors were built because there is a lack of 2L 16v engines(9A).
if they were as abundant, you'd see hardly any aba 16v's.


----------



## T04VR6 (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: ABA 16v turbo vs. ABA 8v turbo vs. 9A 16v turbo (speed51133!)*

Hey speed...does your car run now? I'm interested to hear the numbers..you've been building this motor for like 2 years


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: ABA 16v turbo vs. ABA 8v turbo vs. 9A 16v turbo (T04VR6)*

well, its been running since last summer.
due to tranny's blowing up, its been a long road. 
Numbers will be avail in probably 2 weeks.
i post the progress, nobody cares anymore.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: ABA 16v turbo vs. ABA 8v turbo vs. 9A 16v turbo (speed51133!)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well, its been running since last summer.
due to tranny's blowing up, its been a long road. 
Numbers will be avail in probably 2 weeks.
i post the progress, nobody cares anymore.[HR][/HR]​I care


----------



## Scirocco#28 (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: ABA 16v turbo vs. ABA 8v turbo vs. 9A 16v turbo (speed51133!)*

quote:[HR][/HR]just so you know the majority of ABA 16v hybrid motors were built because there is a lack of 2L 16v engines(9A).
if they were as abundant, you'd see hardly any aba 16v's.[HR][/HR]​Actually I built my ABA16V because I liked the better rod/stroke ratio, the 60-2 trigger wheel, forged crank, oil squirters, and the fact that I can bolt it up and not have to lower my compression by means of stacked headgaskets or some other nonsense. Mine cc'd out at 8.4:1 with .012" shaved off the head
I'f your're going to use either, use the better one


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: ABA 16v turbo vs. ABA 8v turbo vs. 9A 16v turbo (Scirocco#28)*

the 9a engine has a forged crank(as does every 4 banger vw motor prior to 96)
has the squirters
and if your going standalone, the trigger wheel isnt a big deal.


----------



## Scirocco#28 (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: ABA 16v turbo vs. ABA 8v turbo vs. 9A 16v turbo (speed51133!)*

The trigger wheel is a big deal if you are standalone. It saves you a good $100 between buying a wheel and a sensor. Plus I'd much rather use OEM VW sensors than GM delco stuff. Plain and simple there are more pros to the ABA than for the 9A. 
And if you're gonna hammer your engine with boost, its good to have a smoother bottom end.


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: ABA 16v turbo vs. ABA 8v turbo vs. 9A 16v turbo (Scirocco#28)*

quote:[HR][/HR]And if you're gonna hammer your engine with boost, its good to have a smoother bottom end.[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: ABA 16v turbo vs. ABA 8v turbo vs. 9A 16v turbo (Schraml MotorSports)*

my SDS reads of magnet drilled in crank pulley?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: ABA 16v turbo vs. ABA 8v turbo vs. 9A 16v turbo (sprocket007)*

Yup, what they said. Check the signature for the proper ways to force feed air. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: ABA 16v turbo vs. ABA 8v turbo vs. 9A 16v turbo (killa)*

Good technical replys...thanks!
Wade


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: ABA 16v turbo vs. ABA 8v turbo vs. 9A 16v turbo (sprocket007)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=157479
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=498666
check those out.


----------



## i81b4u (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: ABA 16v turbo vs. ABA 8v turbo vs. 9A 16v turbo (killa)*

Killa, interested in the gr8 turbo deals, but as FI noobs go, I have no idea what size I would need. 
what have people been running for say a 2.0l aba 16v conversion, 9a pistons @8.8:1, and looking for 170 - 200hp (more is not a bad thing, but the car isn't really ready for it yet).


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: ABA 16v turbo vs. ABA 8v turbo vs. 9A 16v turbo (i81b4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i81b4u* »_what have people been running for say a 2.0l aba 16v conversion, 9a pistons @8.8:1, and looking for 170 - 200hp (more is not a bad thing, but the car isn't really ready for it yet).










Brady (oversteervw) had a stock 9A 16v motor with a thicker headgasket and arp studs, put down [email protected] of boost of a T3/T04B H3 trim with a .63 exhaust a/r and a stage 3 wheel. The motor was pretty much stock besides that. The key issue here is fueling and making good hp at lower boost levels so you dont have to upgrade the internals. Our motors will easily take the 15psi if the tuning is up to par.


----------



## 4DrTurbo (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: ABA 16v turbo vs. ABA 8v turbo vs. 9A 16v turbo (JsnVR6Corrado)*

hey Jsnvr6corrado, haha funny you should mention the obliterating the pistons yeah my friend blew the ringlands on 2 pistons. the rods held up but the pistons were shot. also he tracked it at 20-22, and streeted it at 15 about. but the hell with it pistons arent that much, but i guess i say that cause it aint my car and i aint shellin out the money haha.


----------

